# $6 Halco Scorpion in Gold



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

went down to jacobs well with brock 200 on wednesday. i had promised him a flathead but was very concerned by all the recent rain which often shuts down the bite.

we fished the run out and i had the new lure to trial as suggested by dodge. halco scorpion in gold










we were mainly trolling as brock is a man on the move and attacks the water at great speed (like his turbo car).
first i would say that the scorpion felt great straight out of the packet.very twitchy vibe just like the good minnows
i wished to do investigation into gold and pink lures in dirty water so i also trolled a pink micro mullett on the other rod.

anyhow the results were a bit down as expected with so much fresh but got 2 bream and a small falttie on the halco and only 1 bream on the pink.

i had never been a fan of gold lures but am rethinking my bias.
and dodge, yes it is an excellent value for money lure.
i will try the poltergeist at some stage but it looks like it dives much deeper and i mainly fish skinny.

brock got the best fish of the day. a decent flattie but it dislodged from the net and he had it trapped under his foot where it did a bit of a chainsaw attack on his leg before heading overboard

cheers pete


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Pink lures haven't done me any favours in that area. Gold, copper and tan colours work a treat around Jacobs Well. Try trolling that lure around the edges of the new canal estate there and see how many cod you catch before they get the better of your gear.


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

well done grinner, like reading about you experiments. i ues the kokoda sprog as a cheaper alternative to the sx40 and there g-vib to the jackals with good results


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I want to know where you got one for $6, the best I've seen them for is around $8! )I'd like to stock up, they are my favourite small fish lure)


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Feral said:


> I want to know where you got one for $6, the best I've seen them for is around $8! )I'd like to stock up, they are my favourite small fish lure)


I was going to ask the same thing, but I did buy 12 Halco Scorpions the other day from Ebay for 26 delivered :shock:

Cheers


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

$6.58 at big W calamvale , i hate to bag other retailers, youre right much dearer at kmart and bcf


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

My local big W is$8 the rotters!
Sel, very good score!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Pete good to see the little scorpion 35 did the job....also have a look at the scorpion 52 [in 2 models one dives about 1.5m and the other about 2.5m] as they will work the swallower than the P50 which dives to 3m.... I like the halcos, predatek, and lively, because they are Aussie made and cheap to buy.

Continue your experiments mate as they are a good read


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

The Halcos work everywhere (Australia, Ireland, USA and Italy for me so far)

Nick


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Scorpions are awesome lures - they catch everything.
Keep the lessons coming Grinner.


----------



## 86boro86 (Mar 25, 2009)

[quote="Feral"]My local big W is$8 the rotters!
Sel, very good score![/quote]

Hi Feral,

Did you take the lure to the checkout, as I purchased one from Big W $8.40 was the advertised price, which I was happy to pay. Proceeded through the checkout and was charged $6.72 that makes it 20% off. Plenty of sales on at present on fishing gear.

Cheers


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

The scorpion 52 that dives to 2.5 metres is absolute poision for flatties down around the coomera river. especially in the pink colours. if fished on 2kg briad they will get down to 3 metres when trolled.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

They're one of the best lures, I've used them for years. Always check Kmart when they have 20% off. I'm stocking up for my retirement, got heaps. Usually have one of the 3m deep size out whenever trolling. Bream, Snapper, cod, tailor, everything likes them. Not that I've been out much of late.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

86boro86 said:


> [quote]="Feral"]My local big W is$8 the rotters!
> Sel, very good score!


Hi Feral,

Did you take the lure to the checkout, as I purchased one from Big W $8.40 was the advertised price, which I was happy to pay. Proceeded through the checkout and was charged $6.72 that makes it 20% off. Plenty of sales on at present on fishing gear.

Cheers[/quote]

My missus has just gone full time with Woolies, so waiting for my staff discount card before I go back for some!


----------



## grumpyrider (Dec 5, 2008)

Just bought 2 RMG Scorpions from the local Big W. 
The Turns out the 52DD cost $8.23, but the smaller 35STD cost only $6.86.

Mystery solved!

By the way, they are a LOT cheaper than KMart, who have the same lures for about $11.60 each.

Steve


----------

